# Be a Veterinarian



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

My major goal recently has been getting into vet school. I am on my final stage of that and only have to deal with the interview. The dreaded interview that all of SAS hates I am sure. I worked hard getting experience with vets which was pretty anxiety inducing. So now it is soon to be my final trial. If I can be comfortable in at least half of the sections I will be super happy. And as long as I don't freeze up everytime I'll be happy. 

Look people in the eyes.
Keep talking.
Say if you don't understand question.
Ask if more information could be found.
Present both sides, but make your position obvious.
Speak LOUDLY!
Enunciate.
Don't Jitter. 

Do the above, even if that answers don't make sense, be happy


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Vet school. I must congratulate you for getting very far. I know that it's a lot of work to get into vet school (with the grades, experience, GRE scores, and that interview). I went to school for that too but I ended up realizing that vet school just wasn't for me and that I have many other options. Probably could have gotten into vet school but I lost interest - actually, vet school didn't coincide with what I really wanted to do. I ended up not even applying. So I really respect what you're doing.

I'm assuming you're in the interview process. I remember that very list especially on how to deal with the animal rights vs welfare questions they throw out at you. I think you'll do great! Good luck and I hope you get into the schools of your choice!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

When I first read the title, I thought it said "Be a Vegetarian" instead of "Veterinarian" but I think yours is an even more rewarding goal. : ) 

Best of luck to you on your interview - You can do it!


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks to the both of you! The experience was probably the hardest part for me to get, as I've always done well on tests (being alone and knowing no one can look at me was always really relaxing). But getting out to get the experiences was tough. So glad I did though as I loved what I was getting into. 
I did undergrad and Master's in Computer Sciences so it was a bit of a switch for me to do, but one I am SO glad I finally made. Just feel better all around.

And I expect a lot on ethics and rights and welfare. I'm pretty sure the MMI format only allows those types of questions. Fun? We'll see very soon!

And I hope being a veterinarian is a bit more rewarding. Being a veggie is good and all, but my experience with vets has been astounding. 

Thanks again to you both for the good luck!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope you make it. I hope to get into vet school too, some time in the distant future.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

I really hope so too! 
And good luck to you in your quest to become a vet!


----------

